# Skills assessment response - please advice



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

I have received today response from ACS saying that to change my assessment type and recommended another job code : Network Analyst as those am currently managing a technical Dpt.

My question if I updates my job code for the assessment will this limit my future job opportunities in Australia to only this job which will be assessed ?

Appreciate your response . Thanks


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It will not limit your jobsearch when in Australia. The Assessment is for immigration prepossessing only. Employers don't really need it.


----------

